# New Bright Holiday Express animated train



## lonehunter

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have a ? about a train my wife has.

It is a New Bright Holiday Express animated train #380. 

The track needs to be replaced, Will any electric G scale track work or does it need to be New Bright?

Are the controls for the sounds sent threw the track or is there a transmitter?

Thanks for any info.

Jeff


----------



## Big Ed

lonehunter said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and have a ? about a train my wife has.
> 
> It is a New Bright Holiday Express animated train #380.
> 
> The track needs to be replaced, Will any electric G scale track work or does it need to be New Bright?
> 
> Are the controls for the sounds sent threw the track or is there a transmitter?
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> Jeff



Isn't there batteries in the tender for the sound and power?
The train runs off battery power, the track is just plastic. It doesn't transmit the power to the train. 

At least the one I have does.
Do you have a transformer with yours?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Depends on which train he has, this one mentions a track clip and transformer, and it's one of the New Bright models: http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Express-Animated-Electric-Train/dp/B0006KQGWA


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Depends on which train he has, this one mentions a track clip and transformer, and it's one of the New Bright models: http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Express-Animated-Electric-Train/dp/B0006KQGWA



That ones lists this John, 
Grand Canyon Express- AA battery- Train Set - G Scale- Without a Box- Never Used

I see nothing about a clip and transformer.

I think all New bright are battery operated.


----------



## lonehunter

This one has a transformer and brass tracks. No batteries.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Big Ed

lonehunter said:


> This one has a transformer and brass tracks. No batteries.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


I did not know that they came like that, I found this,

http://www.newbright.com/public/electric-train-faq

I would say you need the same kind of track to add on, that link says they don't sell parts to fix the engine. Hobby shops should though.

Maybe e bay for track?

I thought all new bright were battery powered.


----------



## Big Ed

take note on this,


Will accessories for the 380 train set be available this year? 
Most of the 384 accessories will work on the 380 train. However, the track that comes with these accessories will not work with the 380 track.


----------



## lonehunter

I saw that! I'm really not finding much info from the company. I see tracks listed for sale on the link Gunrunnerjohn posed but it does not say if the are metal or plastic.


----------



## santafe158

I think any G scale track would work (my grandpa also has the electric power pack powered christmas set) as long as you use the controller and power pack supplied with the set. Not positive though as he's always used the original track.

Is this what the set looks like?


----------



## lonehunter

Yes, that is the same train. 

We can buy the track locally for about $9 a piece. More than a little pricey!

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm not sure why you don't buy the track from Amazon, it's certainly priced cheap enough.


> "G" gauge train track is made of metal and durable plastic for years of use.


Clearly, this sounds like it's the metal track that you have, and it's the same brand.


----------



## ann

lonehunter said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and have a ? about a train my wife has.
> 
> It is a New Bright Holiday Express animated train #380.
> 
> The track needs to be replaced, Will any electric G scale track work or does it need to be New Bright?
> 
> Are the controls for the sounds sent threw the track or is there a transmitter?
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> Jeff


no its a special track contact rkok2017 in Florida he is an expert on this and is on ebay track is hard to find be careful things are NOT interchangeable so have fun


----------



## MichaelE

I'm certain he's located it in the last NINE years.


----------

